# Enfiteusi



## LDomingo (Jun 14, 2013)

_As i said you will need an official translatore in front of the Notar and she will translate the deed and all documents which notar will produce and there is something which exists on the property (is called ENFITEUSI) but is only routine, nothing to effect to you neither today or for the future, and attached you will find a file which explain the real situation. i've same situation and i'm the 4th generation on my property which belonged to my grandfather.

So attached you will have the explanation, as i said you must know about but no problems at all ._

Hi, I am in the process of buying a house with land and the agent has just mentioned Enfiteusi, as shown in his email extract above. Can anyone shed any light on what this is and if it will cause any problems either now or in the future.

Many thanks, Laurel


----------



## marco1974b (Jun 16, 2013)

dear Laurel,
enfiteusi is an old law that allows to the enfiteuta to exercise certain rights on a property. we could assimilate it to the lease, but clearly it is different and the enfiteuta has more rights.
Today there are only few existing examples of enfiteusi.
however you should be careful and ask to your notary or to a trusted professional for more specific information.

ciao 
Marco


----------



## LDomingo (Jun 14, 2013)

marco1974b said:


> dear Laurel,
> enfiteusi is an old law that allows to the enfiteuta to exercise certain rights on a property. we could assimilate it to the lease, but clearly it is different and the enfiteuta has more rights.
> Today there are only few existing examples of enfiteusi.
> however you should be careful and ask to your notary or to a trusted professional for more specific information.
> ...


Ciao Marco

Thanks for your reply, we are hoping getting it sorted with the notary. I was a little concerned as the agent keeps telling us not to worry about anything but we don't want problems later on from not doing things correctly at the buying stage.
Are you living in Italy?
Ciao Laurel


----------



## marco1974b (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes, I am from Palermo


----------



## LDomingo (Jun 14, 2013)

marco1974b said:


> Yes, I am from Palermo


I had to look up where Palermo was on google maps, looks like it is in a nice location. The property we are hopefully buying (subject to legal process) is in San Michele Salentino. Hopefully it will go through quickly, fingers crossed.


----------



## marco1974b (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes i am sure it will be ok.
But just make sure of every detail before signing.
Good luck!!!

Marco


----------

